# Tiny glass aspheric lens could help smartphone projection



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.reghardware.com/2011/08/05/lens_tech_looks_to_put_projectors_in_smartphones/
I thought this was interesting for two reasons:
1) could allow for cheaper and smaller portable projection systems.
2) perhaps it also could be incorporated into LED light designs allowing for higher power emitters with better focused output instead of having to resort to 5mm focused emitters or larger reflectors or aspherics.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 5, 2011)

With cheaper and smaller portable projection systems comes smaller, cheaper, more efficient light sources as well! Neato. That picture also puts the size of these things into perspective.


----------

